# How i get my female 2 mate



## K.Cutta (Jul 6, 2008)

everytime my female comes into heat and i try 2 mate her she alway fight the male dog or dnt stay still. what should i do 2 get her 2 mat???


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

Take her to the vet, and ask to fix her


----------



## K.Cutta (Jul 6, 2008)

i want sum pups off her


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

So what,this isnt the puppy breeders forum or a byb net working site..


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

here are some questions for you please answer all of them for me....

1. whats your dogs bloodline or is it even reg.?
2. does your dog have working/show titles?
3. what is your purpose for breeding?
4. is your dog healthy enough for breeding?
5. do you have any experience in breeding or do you know what you are doing? 
6. Do you know the over population of not only pits but other dogs in this world?



Breeding is very complicated it isn't that easy you should be educated in it and do research before you do it. You said you wanted "some pups of her" well for what? pet, show, money, etc. 

If your looking for a pet then go to the pound or a local shelter. If you want a show dog and your female is a show dog then maybe breed her. And if your looking just to get a quick buck then your doing it for the wrong reason and you will get bashed on this board a.s.ap!....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

...lol....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Chances are if you don't even know how to get the dogs to mate then you probably wouldn't know the first thing about delivering the pups or how to keep them from dying. I think you shoul carefully research the questions listed above because you've obviously got some learning to do. This is not an insult, this is something that the forum is used to being asked. The fact is that there are millions of dogs in shelters and a majority are there waiting to die because people think that had to breed their dog. I read a bumper sticker recently that said "if you can't feed em' don't breed em", I like it and it applies to dogs AND children. Sir, if you love your dog you won't do this. There are so many requirements and it seems that you don't know any of them. Please, stick around the forum and learn some things before you make a decision.


----------



## K.Cutta (Jul 6, 2008)

i bread sum of my other dogs b4 and have experience of what im doing all my pups was n good shape and vet check its not me its jus dis stubborn female i have


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

If you had plent of experience you would know exactly what to do. Just because you let one dog hump another and they spawned doesn't mean you know what you are doing. There are a couple of really easy answers to your question and everybody who has replied to your question to this point knows the answer... We are holding back because one: this is not a forum to discuss breeding and two: it doesn't look like you're breeding responsibly, due to you lack of knowledge. No offense but I don't think you know the first thing about breeding or proper care for pups.
Like I said, stick around and learn a while, it's not like your bitch won't go into heat again... What do you have to lose?


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

K.Cutta said:


> i bread sum of my other dogs b4 and have experience of what im doing all my pups was n good shape and vet check its not me its jus dis stubborn female i have


COME ON IS THIS FOR REAL??? OR IS THIS A JOKE? THE SPELLING IS WRONG, IS THIS A PUT ON???? IF YOU ARE FOR REAL PLEASE DO NOT BREED ANY DOGS-THERE ARE TOO MANY DOGS IN THE POUND AND IN RESCUES.FORGET ABOUT BACK YARD BREEDING PLEASE


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Perhaps your female knows better than you do. I'd take a cue from her, and leave breeding to the professionals.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Perhaps your female knows better than you do. I'd take a cue from her, and leave breeding to the professionals.


 I agree. I personally don't think dogs should be forced to breed. I'd get her fixed.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I hear there is lots of wonderful pits in shelter's desperately in need of a home..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*I'd say theres alot of trolls on this site,this question is like going to a neapolitian mastiff board and posting a thred about"looking for a neapolitian mastiff puppy to cross to my pitbull for ultimate gaurd dog"in other words,this type of stuff pisses folks off,gets them up in arm's and they know it and they want to get a rise out of us,or there just incredably ignorant which i find hard to believe,is really anyone that stupid and clueless!.....*


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

GOOD POST CANE-I AGREE WITH YOU. ANOTHER TROLL:goodpost: :


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

haha another flaming :hammer:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Try lighting a few candles and putting on some soft music. Oysters are supposed to be an aphrodisiac, so maybe take her to an expensive restaurant before you try mating her. Treat her with respect and maybe whisper some sweet nothings into her ear.

If all of this fails, she's probably just not that into you.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

:rofl: smokey


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> Try lighting a few candles and putting on some soft music. Oysters are supposed to be an aphrodisiac, so maybe take her to an expensive restaurant before you try mating her. Treat her with respect and maybe whisper some sweet nothings into her ear.
> 
> If all of this fails, she's probably just not that into you.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Is this a serious question, I hope not. This is the probably with the breed. What the [email protected] are you accomplishing with these breedings. Here is the next book to come out once they steal our dogs from us, "DEATH OF THE APBT"


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Bah...you may want a pup but do you need one?...did you think she would have JUST one? (no you didn't)...cause last time I checked dogs usually produce litters...leave breeding to the pros!

Rescue-A-Bull that's already been bred because someone only WANTED one!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i am not going to rant on about how horrible it is to breed pitbulls just because you want to this time i am tired of going on and on about it so if you really care to better yourself and learn why we arent into bybs (BACK YARD breeders) then type in some key word searches just search around the forums there are plentuy of threads of us explaining why it is a HORRIBLE idea im just sick of us all having to sound like broken records because of this subject.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

hell no they wont go said:


> i am not going to rant on about how horrible it is to breed pitbulls just because you want to this time i am tired of going on and on about it so if you really care to better yourself and learn why we arent into bybs (BACK YARD breeders) then type in some key word searches just search around the forums there are plentuy of threads of us explaining why it is a HORRIBLE idea im just sick of us all having to sound like broken records because of this subject.


Are you alright Jessica? lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Are you alright Jessica? lol


lol yeah just a little sick of bybs lately its like an epidemic or something once one pops up they all do and it gets very annoying hearing about this kinda stuff all the time i just got finished talking some one i am kinda familiar with about not going through with his breeding plan and as soon as i finish and im blue in the face from arguing about why he shouldnt breed his crappy pitbulls i see this. cant people just do some reading before they post???


----------

